# Corded drill - preventing kick back from torque



## tigereye (Feb 25, 2009)

I needed to drive some lag screws into 4x4s for my deck this weekend. None of my existing drivers were up to the task, so went and picked up a lower end DeWalt corded drill. It worked great, except for when the screws bit into the wood where the pilot hole ended, at which point the stupid thing about took my arm with it while it was kicking back. Lesson learned. 

I assume this is operator error since I'm used to cordless drills with a clutch, so am wondring if there's any advice on proper operation so that it doesn't happen again? (Other than purchase a longer bit/make deeper pilot holes).. :laughing:

Mike


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't laugh, but the deeper pilot hole is the answer. I usually run them in with an impact gun.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect job for an impact driver. Might find you don't even have to drill the pilot holes.


----------



## tigereye (Feb 25, 2009)

Highlander said:


> Sounds like the perfect job for an impact driver. Might find you don't even have to drill the pilot holes.


I got one of the little 10.8v Makita impact drivers that I love. It was blowing through the decking screws with no trouble, but it just didn't have the oomph to drive the lags. Maybe one of its big brothers would be more suited. Might be time for another shopping trip.. :whistling2:

Thanks for the advice.

Mike


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Most "better" 1/2" drills have a provision for an auxiliary handle, which helps control the torque:









you _really_ have to watch it when using any of them however, especially when on a ladder or in a confined space - they can send you flying or break a wrist before you have time to react - I've had personal experience of the former.
----------

Home Inspection: "A business with illogically high liability, slim profit margins and limited economies of scale. An incredibly diverse, multi-disciplined consulting service, delivered under difficult in-field circumstances, before a hostile audience in an impossibly short time frame, requiring the production of an extraordinarily detailed technical report, almost instantly, without benefit of research facilities or resources." - Alan Carson


----------



## fuster (Apr 13, 2009)

Drills are not designed to put in screws. If you insist on using it for that, I recommend you go to a hardware store and find a clutch bit assembly (if they still sell them) that will go into the chuck and then you can put the driver bit into the clutch assemblly. Drivers have a clutch. Without a clutch your drill will live a short life if you use it to drive screws. Plus, you can put the screws in faster with power driver. 

Impact drivers shear off heads of screws when the resistance gets too great. Not all the screw heads, but try taking that broken screw out and putting in another one. You can't, so now you have to put in another screw in a different spot. Ruins a deck job because now they (screws) aren't all lined up. Same with any other item that requires uniform spacing of the screws.


----------

